#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Computer hacking techniques and examples

## Bhavya

Hacking is recognizing flaw in computer networks or systems to feat its flaws to gain access. Hackers will use a multiple techniques to get into our computer. Here you can find the techniques hackers use to get access to our computers. Knowing these techniques help us to protect our computers from hacking.

----------

